# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  ~\|/~ Smiley d'Or 2013 : Le Jeu

## Sunchaser

::coucou:: 
Oyez, oyez, oyez !
Sonnez tambours et trompettes, rjouissez-vous, laissez monter en vous l'allgresse ... 
Le trs vnrable pcaboche et moi mme, le trs vnneux Sunchaser, avons une grande chose a vous annoncer !

Chers, trs chers Taverneuses et Taverneux, voici revenu LE concours, LE grand et beau concours des Smileys de Developpez.com !
Evnement unique et connu mondialement, je n'en doute pas, et qui surement a fait la rputation de notre trs vnr site, bien plus que toutes les dizaines de FAQs, centaines de Tutos, et milliards de rponses claires et 
clairantes.
Alors, prtez une oreille attentive, car cette fois c'est moi aussi qui vous noterais; en tout cas, ceux qui veulent bien participer.
Alors, je vous le dis: nhsitez pas a oindre mon corps merveilleux et mon esprit brillant de caresses et de compliments, si vous voulez a votre tour accder au status unique de vainqueur du concours de cette anne.
Soyez talenteux et envers moi, rvrencieux.
Oignez franchement, sans ngliger vos rponses pour autant.
Soyez inventifs, ptillants, piquants ! Audacieux ! 
Soyez dcals, oss, dlurs, provoquants si il faut !

Alors, n'hsitez pas et suivez moi, les preuves que vous devrez affronter, les exploits que vous devrez accomplir, je m'en vais vous les dcrire ...


Petit rappel des rgles:

- 10 smileys que vous devez interprter, dbridez votre esprit! La note est sur 5 points, donne par pcaboche et moi mme.
- 2 smileys bonus, nots ... je ne sais pas encore comment, mais on fait ce qu'on veut (comme tous les ans de toutes manires)
- Interdiction d'diter une fois votre rponse soumise.
- Uniquement les rponses au jeu dans ce thread. Pour discuter de a ou d'autres choses allez ici.
- Vous pouvez poster vos rponses jusqu'au 30 novembre inclus.
- Il est (trs) mal vu de copier sur ses camarades de jeu.

*Cette anne:*
Nous avons repris la trs bonne ide de l'anne dernire, qui fait que vous avez a interprter en Smileys une phrase de notre cru.
En revanche, comme on aime bien en rajouter toujours un peu plus, pour la deuxime phrase vous devrez tout faire ! Cool non ?
Bref, a vous de proposer une phrase - sur un thme d'actualit (la NSA, l'affaire Lonarda et ses sourcils sur-dimensionns, ou bien je ne sais pas moi ... la grosse verrue de la joue de notre bon prsident par exemple. Bref, que de l'actu, intressante quoi) - et les Smileys qui vont avec.

*Une dernire petite chose avant d'y aller:*
A la fin de tout cela, vous aurez un dernier Smiley.
Il s'agit de l'avatar de l'un des membres de Developpez que j'ai illustr en Smiley, du mieux que j'ai pu. Trouvez l'avatar et le pseudo du membre qui va avec.
Le premier a m'envoyer par MP le nom de ce membre, sera - par quelques points complmentaires - rcompens.
Une seule rponse admise par participant, "videmment".
Le premier qui poste cette rponse dans le thread au lieu de l'envoyer en MP sera *svrement* puni.

Allons mes amis, allons dcouvrir sans attendre tout ce qui suit:

*Les Smileys:*




> 1. "./|





> 2. :~\





> 3. \-*





> 4. '/|\





> 5. \.:.{





> 6. {`}~





> 7. ~}`{





> 8. {;,,*





> 9. *^_`





> 10. *~*|



*Phrases Bonus:*



> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo





> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


*Super Bonus:*



> __



A vous de jouer !

----------


## Auteur

bon puisqu'il faut un volontaire pour commencer :



> 1. "./|


		le phare d'Alexandrie



> 2. :~\


	je rflchis...



> 3. \-*


		je rchlchis encore... (ben oui pas facile cette anne le concours)



> 4. '/|\


		alpiniste sur le Mont-Blanc



> 5. \.:.{


		ben non a compile pas...



> 6. {`}~


		monstre triste



> 7. ~}`{


		monstre mchant !



> 8. {;,,*


		l je ne sais pas



> 9. *^_`


	ben l non plus  ::aie:: 


```
10. *~*|
```

 		je me suis cogn le petit orteil contre la porte


*Les phrases bonus :*



> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


  ::D:   ::aie:: 




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


  ::arf:: 

*Super bonus :*
__  trop facile, il s'agit de : tu as vraiment cru que j'allais donner la rponse hein ? ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

> 1. "./|


Le nouveau parcours du combattant de l'arme de terre




> 2. :~\


Cthulhu n'est pas trs en forme. Vous ne perdez qu'un d100 - 3 point de sant mentale.




> 3. \-*


La capitaine crochet aprs une nouvelle dfaite contre les enfants perdus




> 4. '/|\


Photo mal cadre d'un kilt cossais et de sa besace lors du festival d'Edimbourg




> 5. \.:.{


En plus il y en avait un il tait mi-ours, mi-scorpion, et re mi-ours derrire ! ...




> 6. {`}~


La princesse Leia tente de se curer les oreilles mais avec les macarons c'est pas facile.




> 7. ~}`{


Dumbo se fait curer les oreilles et il n'aime pas a




> 8. {;,,*


Le stade volutif entre le requin-blier le dragon de komodo




> 9. *^_`


Sire, sire, on en a gros. Vous ,nous utilisez bon gr mal gr pour arriver  vos fins !




> 10. *~*|


Wall-E cherche en vain Eve.

*Les phrases bonus :*



> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


-O=H-




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


Oo\->**'

*Super bonus :*



> __


Dans un univers non euclidien, voici la reprsentation de l'oeuvre de Van Vogt : La trilogie du non-A.

Ah c'est pas a, fallait un membre, zut

----------


## clairetj

> 1. "./|


Un toboggan pour enfant (avec un ptit enfant  droite)





> 2. :~\


Une personne qui dort sur le cot





> 3. \-*


(Aucune ide)





> 4. '/|\


Une tente avec une lune un peu bizarre





> 5.  \.:.{


Un aspirateur





> 6. {`}~


Un chat en boule qui dort (avec a queue qui bouge quand il rve)





> 7. ~}`{


Un mousquetaire nerv parce qu'il a son pe tordue





> 8. {;,,*


Une chisteras (l'accessoire pour envoyer la balle en pelote basque)





> 9. *^_`


Un escargot de Nol (a explique la boule accroch  sa coquille)





> 10. *~*|


Un mec qui vient de tester pour la premire fois de la drogue (et il aime pas trop)





> 11. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


(Aucune ide)





> 12. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


(Aucune ide)





> __


Je ne connait pas ce membre donc je ne trouverais pas la rponse mais s'il fallait donner une interprtation, je dirait que le A de Anarchie  trouv l'amour

----------


## GrandFather

> 1. "./|


La catapulte  riz cantonais, invente au XIIIe sicle par lempereur Ting pour stopper linvasion mongole, na pas eu le succs escompt A tel point que lHistoire na mme pas retenu lexistence de lempereur Ting. 




> 2. :~\


Le commissaire Groslier, aprs avoir examin le corps, se releva et dit dun air sombre :  Encore un clown sauvagement assassin avec un club de golf. Il faut se rendre  lvidence : il y a dans cette ville un golfeur coulrophobe et psychopathe qui rde 




> 3. \-*


La cicatrice, lil au beurre noir et loreille en chou-fleur lattestent, vouloir enfiler un tutu  un chimpanz sauvage est une trs mauvaise ide




> 4. '/|\


La dcapotable de John dvorait lasphalte de la route, le propulsant cheveux au vent vers un horizon dincertitudes et de promesses. Ivre de vitesse et de libert, soudain il sexclama :   Merde ! Le radar !  




> 5. \.:.{


Se dbarrasser de la poussire en la balayant sous le tapis est un geste cologique. Et a rend le tapis plus moelleux.




> 6. {`}~


Selon le  Madame Smiley  de ce mois-ci, la tendance pour 2014 en matire de coiffure fminine sera le retour de la frange courte avec raie au milieu et queue de cheval.




> 7. ~}`{


Pour piger un entomologiste, le plus efficace est de lappter dabord avec un papillon attach par un fil de nylon ultrafin ; ensuite, il ny a plus qu abattre le filet.




> 8. {;,,*


A la proue de son Drakkar, Erik le Rouge scrute les cieux  la recherche de ltoile du Berger qui, selon la lgende, doit le conduire  la fontaine magique dAquavit du dieu Odin.




> 9. *^_`


Super Squirky, lcureuil justicier dot de superpouvoirs depuis quil a ingr des noisettes radioactives, fit un bond de ct et vita de justesse lobus tir par sa Nmsis Ratonotar, le raton-laveur mutant amateur de palindromes.




> 10. *~*|


Le flau darmes  lastique fait galement partie, avec la catapulte  riz cantonais, des plus grands checs de lhistoire militaire.

BONUS :

1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo




> oxl


2. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo, pendant le  shutdown 




> o

----------


## ledisciple

> 1. "./|


Symbole mto pour indiquer qu'il pleut  verse. Mais en fait, tout le monde en parle, mais o se situe exactement Verse?




> 2. :~\


Trs belle reprsentation stylise du panneau qui fait trs peur :



bin oui comme les fantmes : bouhhh





> 3. \-*


Comme sur Google, il faut passer la souris sur le symbole. Il vous sera alors indiqu le nom de la personne pour laquelle on fte son aniversaire et l'ge qu'elle a (aurait du avoir). Quel malotru rvler comme a l'ge des dames, non mais .. 




> 4. '/|\


Panneau d'indication signifiant que vous arrivez sur le site des pyramides ( /|\ ) de Gizeh. Effectivement, il y en a bien  : Khops, Kphren et Mykrinos




> 5. \.:.{


ce n'est pas la peine d'essayer d'chapper le caractre(\), le symbole .:. n'existe absolument pas en braille ...





> 6. {`}~


Lady encore en train de nous dire qu'elle rame et qu'elle n'a pas d'ide pour rpondre au coucours du Smiley d'Or 2013. Courage tu vas y arriver !




> 7. ~}`{


Bill de Boule et Bill ! On voit trs bien les oreilles pendantes de Bill symbolis ici par } et {




> 8. {;,,*


Le parcours du Tour de France 2014 ! T'occupe de la marque du vlo : pdale !




> 9. *^_`


Empereur chinois (`) compltement furibard que son chapeau (^) soit tomb par terre (_) et que l'esclave le plus proche (*) ne se soit pas prcipit pas pour le ramasser.




> 10. *~*|


ah, cette personne n'est visiblement pas le Sam de la soire. Elle est compltement bourre. D'ailleurs, on la voit rentrer ct passager de la voiture. (voiture en face de nous)





> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


$<3 }=|





> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


"Franois Hollande pulvrise les records d'impopularit"

!!!_!!!




> __


Je pense que ceci est l'avar de ledisciple

----------


## jbrasselet

*Les phrases bonus :*



> 2. GP d'Inde: Vettel a peut-tre mang son pain blanc


Oo>{#FFF?

----------


## Robin56

Bonjour,

Ma participation habituelle :




> 1. "./|


La route 66 sous un soleil de plomb et avec d'anciens membres cheyennes (on voit bien qu'ils sont 2) nous regardant durant notre priple.




> 2. :~\


Un portal Gun, on remarque le portail  gauche et  droite une texture anti-drapante pour plus de confort de vise.




> 3. \-*


Un lapin crtin avec un il au beurre noir. On reconnait ses oreilles sur le ct droit.




> 4. '/|\


Mesdames et messieurs les automobilistes, vous allez bientt arriver sur une portion d'autoroute  3 voies.




> 5. \.:.{


Un buldozer.
PS : je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit trs lgal de mettre une lame de telle taille (5,80 mtres  vue dil) sur un modle qui a clairement moins de 50 chevaux.




> 6. {`}~


Un mogwai qui chante de faon harmonieuse.




> 7. ~}`{


Je crois qu'on vient de donner  manger  ce mogwai aprs minuit.




> 8. {;,,*


Jsus avec son toile guidant les rois mages.




> 9. *^_`


C'est un animal avec le regard menaant et la queue touffue. Vu son faible gabarit, je penche pour un caniche qui viendrait d'tre tondu.




> 10. *~*|


a c'est la tte que vient de faire Sunchaser en voyant la proposition que je viens de faire en 9.

*Phrases Bonus:*




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


% (je viens de remarquer qu'il existe dj sur le clavier)




> 2. Ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire (tout simplement)


~] '' <<

*Super Bonus:*



> __


Un cossais qui joue au foot (la jupe, a doit tre chiant quand mme).

----------


## DevBaldwin

*Les Smileys:*



> 1. "./|


La reproduction rate d'un Van Gogoh.
Les 2 yeux n'ayant pas la mme taille, l'un en bas du nez, l'autre en haut.




> 2. :~\


Le sosie d'Elvis avec un air septique, une crotte de nez lui sortant de la narine




> 3. \-*


Le vissage " chaud" d'Evander Holyfield aprs sa rencontre avec Tyson.
On remarque qu'il lui manque une oreille




> 4. '/|\


Un moustique en approche haute stratgique, pour attaquer un abat-jour




> 5. \.:.{


Une pelleteuse lance  toute allure




> 6. {`}~


Moi me faisant examiner l'oreille droite (ou gauche, selon la perspective)




> 7. ~}`{


Mon chat se faisant examiner l'oreille gauche (ou droite, selon la perspective)




> 8. {;,,*


3 potes qui jouent avec un shuriken gant. 2 d'entre eux semblent avoir dj perdu la tte




> 9. *^_`


L'effet que produit la consommation trop importante de bonbons Chiantos, standard, sur un sujet humain, standard




> 10. *~*|


Vue en plong de deux personnes qui ont fait le saut de l'ange du haut d'un gratte-ciel.
On retrouve ici les restes de chacun d'eux, au pied du dit gratte-ciel.
Ces 2 personnes semblait proche l'une de l'autre, car elles se tenaient encore par la main au moment de l'impact.
Columbo est sur l'affaire ...



*Phrases Bonus:*



> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo
> @^,^@ ~~ {;_;}


Un Obama a grandes oreilles et un Hollande  l'air triste




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...
> ~~[][]XX


Les 2 piles de ma souris sont mortes. C'est un sujet d'actualit, pour moi.

----------


## beuzy

Bonjour  tous,
Jespre que c'est pas trop nul  ::):  pour moi cette anne !

Les Smileys:



> 1.	"./|


[_De face_] Un petit volleyeur avec de trs trs longs bras qui vient de contrer une attaque en 3, sous les yeux de ses coquipiers sur le banc. 
 Jeanneuuuuhh et Sergeeeeuuuuhh ! Coup de foudre au match de volleybaaaaaaallll  




> 2.	:~\


[_On penche la tte  gauche_] Il sagit dune femme funambule, qui marche sur un fil tendu avec un angle  41, avec de grands talons tout en jonglant avec des balles. (Faut avouer quelle est doue !)




> 3.	\-*


[_De droite  gauche_] Une femme tenant un bouquet de fleurs, au chevet dun malade.




> 4.	'/|\


[_De face_] Alors l trop facile, Il sagit dun Tipi duquel schappe un message de fume ! 
Qui veut probablement dire  Femme endormie, toi prparer calumet et mettre foot . 




> 5.	\.:.{


[_On penche la tte  gauche_] Cest Super Mario ! franchement avec une moustache pareille et un bret a nallait pas tre Justin Bridou.




> 6.	{`}~


[_Vue du dessus_] Une belle raie (lanimal marin hin  ::P:  )




> 7.	~}`{


[_Vue de face_] Je suis ? Je suis ? 
Les 2 candidats au face  face de Questions pour un champion, on voit bien que celui de gauche  la main mais que rien est gagn.




> 8.	{;,,*


[_Vue de trs loin_] Une station en orbite subissant une averse de dbris dun satellite Russe (Toute ressemblance avec un film  laffiche est fortuite).




> 9.	*^_`


[_Avec une main devant les yeux  cause du soleil_] 2 skieurs de fond en direction dun refuge de haute montagne.




> 10. *~*|


[_De face_] Pikachu  Woodstock ! (sous lemprise dherbizarre)

Phrases Bonus:




> 1.	Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


ỸǑ




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


Ỹ > [β] 
Barak Obama qui espionne via des coutes tlphoniques Angela Merkel

Et voil bonne chance  tous.
Je vais enfin pouvoir lire vos posts.

----------


## Kearz

> 1. "./|


C'est plutt simple, c'est un ballon prt  rentrer dans le but avec la foule en dlire derrire!




> 2. :~\


Une femme seule dans son lit avec les deux pieds qui dpassent. (et des seins de bonne taille)




> 3. \-*


Un homme, derrire une palissade, qui lance un shuriken 




> 4. '/|\


Euh...Une dame qui fait une gentillesse buccale  son amant. _(ouais bon, la je vois pas grand chose quoi, je vois deux jambes + une au milieu avec une bouche sur le ct)_ 




> 5. \.:.{


Une psychothrapie, on voit l'homme allong sur le fauteuil du psy en arrire plan et le visage du psy en premier plan. 




> 6. {`}~


Un monsieur patate avec un fouet!




> 7. ~}`{


Ca serait pas l'arbre mojo en colre?!




> 8. {;,,*


Un avant de train  vapeur. 




> 9. *^_`


La campagne, un soleil qui se couche avec une maison dans un prairie avec les oiseaux qui volent. 




> 10. *~*|


Une moto dans une garage. 




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


ln (un piquet et un flambie l'un a ct de l'autre quoi :p)




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


|
|
 O
|||
 ^




> __


Un illuminatiti frappant dans un putshing ball.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Bonjour noble et merveilleux Jury. Voici mon humble proposition qui je l'espre saura faire honneur  votre prose smilistique.




> 1. "./|


Darth Vador en pleine offensive au sabre laser face  Luke qui se contente de parer : "Non je peux pas avoir un fils aussi niais, ce n'est pas possible !!!"




> 2. :~\


Luke en train de ngocier l'achat de droids avec les hommes des sables au pied de leur char trapezodal. Luke, prend R2D2 tu ne le regretteras pas. 
Pour mieux comprendre une petite photo d'un char des sables 





> 3. \-*


Luke s'appretant  monter sur la planche qui doit le conduire dans la geule du Sarlacc que l'on aperoit en contrebas de la fosse de Carkoon. On ne voit ici que le cot du vaisseau transportant Luke. 
La scne en image




> 4. '/|\


Un AT-AT se dirigeant vers la base (plus si) secrte (que a) de Hoth. Pour les rebelles, a risque d'tre assez hot ! 
Un AT-AT en image pour se remettre dans le bain




> 5. \.:.{


Le pod-racer BT410  4 racteurs de Ben Quadiranos viens de perdre le premier. La suite de la course semble compromise.
Le pod en question




> 6. {`}~


Un serpent tente de percer la chevelure de la princesse Leila pendant que celle-ci dort. Que va-t-il se passer ?
_Comme quelqu'un a dj propos la princesse Leila pour ce smiley, je suis oblig de changer. Je laisse cependant ma premire interpretation  titre d'information pour conserver le lien avec le Smiley suivant._

Nouvelle proposition :
Moment intense, la petite crature rampante bizzard envoye pour tuer la princesse Amidala pendant son sommeil se rapproche. Vite Anakin dpche toi ! 
A noter que dans cette version smilystique de la scne, Amidala n'a pas enlev sa coiffe d'apparat avant d'aller se coucher. Cette version  part la suite t coupe au montage.
Petit rappel de la coiffe




> 7. ~}`{


Le serpent est ressorti de l'autre cot, Leila s'est reveille et elle n'est pas contente, elle est toute dcoiffe maintenant.




> 8. {;,,*


Tin Tin Tin Tin TinTin Tin TinTin : L'empereur vient de sortir de sa navette. On voit une premire range de storm-troopers  sa droite et Darth Vador qui l'attend au bout.
La scne en versio Lego




> 9. *^_`


D'un cot du ring : Obi-wan et Qui-Gon Jinn et de l'autre: Dark Maul (avec les pics sur la tete). Que le combat commence !
(Hors thmatique Starwars, j'aurais propos Beep-beep. Je le met parceque c'est le dernier smiley qu'il me reste et maintenant que je ne vois que Beep-Beep en le regardant j'arrive encore moins  trouver une ide lie  StarWars)




> 10. *~*|


La corvette corellienne de Leila au tout dbut de l'pisode IV. On ne le voit pas ici mais il y a un gros vaisseau mechant juste au dessus.
La corvette en image


*Bonus*




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


--




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


La bande annonce du dernier block buster : Gravity. On peut voir la Terre, la station explose et Sandra Bullock  la drive.



> O * .

----------


## Lady

Aller une srie  thmes sportif  j'aurais surement pu faire mieu ... ou rien faire du tout mais bon...




> 1. "./|


Le golfeur put avec tellement de dcontraction qu'il en laisse chapper un pet (le cadrage est un peu bizarre car cadr sur la canne de golf du coup on ne vois que le bas du corps du golfeur)




> 2. :~\


Le nageur papillon de la ligne d'eau numro 2  rat a coul. Il  refais surface tout de suite. (il a du faire un plat... pas de bol)




> 3. \-*


biathlon : tire couch




> 4. '/|\


Sport automobile, 3s dans la petite ligne droite des tribunes a 310km/h de moyenne ... Calculer la taille de la ligne droite.




> 5. \.:.{


Le curling est il vraiment un sport ? (Ici on  une vue pas trs bien cadr sur la cible avec d'un cot le manche du balai et de l'autre la bedaine du gars de lquipe adverse qui essaye dempcher le poids d'avancer en le regardant de travers...) 




> 6. {`}~


Dure de se concentrer pour le concurrent en gymnastique juste avant son passage au saut de cheval quand la concurrente favorite du pays accueillant viens de finir son passage au sol. 
Mme avec les mains sur les oreilles il n'arrive pas  se mettre dans sa bulle.




> 7. ~}`{


Le sumo pour se motiver avant le combat se donne des claque sur tout le corps dont les joues ... Il avait juste oubli sa carie pas soign  droite!




> 8. {;,,*


Le gardien de but et 2 dfenseurs vont essayer dempcher le ballon d'entrer dans le filet. Si il font partie de l'quipe de France c'est mal barr!




> 9. *^_`


Turbo, L'escargot de course du dernier film d'animation de DreamWork




> 10. *~*|


Natation synchronis en duo. Attention a va faire des vagues!

Phrases Bonus:




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


 [ o] 
H bougez vous! vous tes dans le champs !!





> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


^^^^^^  |--|
Un dfil de bonnets rouges s'avance vers un portique pour l'ex nouvelle taxe. Ca va chauffer!

----------


## MarieKisSlaJoue

> "./|


Un mec qui tait sur des chasses et qui viens de trbucher.




> :~\


Un lphant qui jongle au cirque.




> 3. \-*


Van Gogh qui se regarde dans une glace juste aprs cette coup l'oreille.




> '/|\


Un raton laveur qui va traverser une route.




> \.:.{


Ce qui reste du raton laveur aprs avoir tenter de traverser la route.




> {`}~


Bou Bou qui fait un kamehameha.




> ~}`{


Vegeta qui se prend le kamehameha de Bou bou.




> {;,,*


C'est une capote.




> *^_`


Un chat non tondu sur un jeu  chat




> *~*|


Un quad qui se prend un mur.




> Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


-0o-

Obama est  gauche.




> ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


_

----------


## Nhaps

Allez c'est parti pour ma participation.




> "./|


Il tait une fois, Lapinou, un petit lapin tout mignon, mais il avait un petit problme au niveau de son physique. En effet, il avait deux petites oreilles, une petite quenotte, et de longues pattes. Fort bien lui fait, heuresement, son petit pompom tait comme les autres, c'est d'ailleurs grce  cela qu'il fut accepter dans sa meute. Mais il tait tout de mme diffrent, et voulu savoir pourquoi., c'est pour cela qu'il se dirigea dans une grotte..




> :~\


...Pendant qu'il naviguait dans les recoins obscures de cette caverne, il fit la rencontre de Robert, le splologue  la demi moustache. Robert fut intrigu par la venue de Lapinou, ce dernier cherchant  savoir pourquoi il tait diffrent ne trouva pas de rponse auprs de notre ami, a la lampe torche sur le front...




> \-*


Pendant ce temps en haut d'une caverne, le mchant, troglodyte les observait. Une oreille, un oeil. Lapinou ne sait pas quel danger sommeil au sein de la grotte du smiley...




> '/|\


Le troglodyte fit demi tour, nous pouvons admirer sa sublime crte d'une raideur unique, et une tache, non cela brille, c'est un lger piercing derrire son unique oreille. Ou va t  il ? Que cherche t il ? Un froid glaciale s'abat sur la grotte...




> \.:.{


Le vent de plus en plus fort, perturbe la stabilit de la grotte, Lapinou vite de juste un boulement qui vient de se produire juste derrire lui, le voici coinc, parmi les dcombres, peut il survivre ?




> {`}~


Heureusement, l'boulement laisse passer un lger filet d'air, qui permet  Lapinou de pouvoir respirer et de continuer sa qute de rponse. Mais notre lapin n'est pas idiot, il constate en face de lui, que deux pierres sont anormalement places. Tant bien que mal, Lapinou se dresse sur ses longues pattes pour toucher les pierres. Quand soudain....




> ~}`{


Lapinou comprit de tout que se n'tait pas un ramassi de pierre, mais une porte qui s'ouvrit face  lui, provoquant une norme bourrasque et c'est sans difficult que Lapinou entra dans une salle encore plus gigantesque. Lapinou s'approche t il de la rponse ? Cette volont de savoir pourquoi il est diffrent.




> {;,,*


Mais, en entrant dans la salle, Lapinou, se retrouva face aux troglodyte, et c'est un combat des plus violant qui commena, les dbris et les clats retentissent dans toute la salle, c'est un cauchemar. Mais Lapinou, aprs quelques minutes, renona au combat.
Attendant le coup fatal, Lapinou attendit le coup fatal, en pensant  tous les souvenirs qu'il a pu vivre au cours de sa courte vie...




> *^_`


Mais il n'en fut rien, le troglodyte mit un lger rire. Lapinou le regarda pour comprendre pourquoi.
Troglodyte montra son deuxime oeil, un joyaux tait en lieu et place. Dans un sourire il dit.
-Il faut savoir reconnatre un ennemi plus fort que soit pour tre un vrai Lama.
-Mais que dites vous, je suis un Lapin
-Non, tu es un Lama, et tu t'appelles Lamanou.




> *~*|


Lamanou est abasourdi, mais il comprends qu'au plus profond de lui, ce sage a dit la vrit. Il entreprit donc la remonte de la grotte sans grosse difficult, tant donne que ses forces de lama lui sont parvenues, les cailloux et autre pente raides, ne lui font pu peur.




> Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


Lamanou n'aime pas la politique, mais en sortant de la grotte il trouve une photo de deux humains.

\O_o/
 |   |
 /\  /\




> ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


Et s'est en tramway que Lamanou engagea son nouveau voyage, afin de retrouver sa famille.
        _______________
        |     _______O~  |
        |     /           |    |
        |    /  //  // //     |
        |______________|
         O O           O O

----------


## XxArchangexX

> 1. "./|


Sandra Bullock qui sort de l'eau, on voit encore la capsule au loin 

(je viens de le voir  ::D:  mais je ne dirai pas d'ou vient mon inspiration pour ne pas spoil)




> 2. :~\


Je n'arriverai jamais  me mettre  la physique quantique, mais il doit manquer un % pour relier le pass  aujourd'hui.




> 3. \-*


A lalala les bricoleurs du dimanche, il a retir le clou de son l'oeil, a doit faire mal, tiens bon mon gars  ::(: .




> 4. '/|\


 la goutte de sueur, ce joueur n'est pas serein sur son prochain coup au mikado, quelle tension !!!




> 5. \.:.{


La dcouverte des plans de fabrication des pyramides, c'est une mouvante dcouverte




> 6. {`}~


Un papillon monarque dans sa chrysalide pris en photo par dessus, on est proche de la libert, crois en toi petit. 




> 7. ~}`{


La chrysalide casse, cependant il n'aime pas tre pris en photo par devant  ::(: .




> 8. {;,,*


Le forum ALM en smiley, c'est aussi le bordel. 




> 9. *^_`


Un pirate sans son bandeau, a fait moins peur.




> 10. *~*|


Une personne sous le choc et mu d'apprendre que le splendide concours de smiley est ouvert jusquau 30 novembre.




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


|-O

Pourquoi chercher Paris  washington




> Le grouvernement dans la matrice de la fiscalit face  la ralit des impts


**=|----

----------


## Alvaten

> 1. "./|


Un lever de soleil sur le Cervin 




> 2. :~\


Dr. Mario !




> 3. \-*


L'adversaire de Mike Tayson aprs un arrachage d'oreille 




> 4. '/|\


L'Eyjafjll (le fameux volcan islandais pour ceux qui l'aurai oubli)




> 5. \.:.{


Une machine  boucher les bouteille de vin (ou autres)




> 6. {`}~


Un esquimau (la glace hein, pas le peuple, quoi qu'en fait ca le fait aussi...)




> 7. ~}`{


Un tube de TNT, attention ca va peter ! 




> 8. {;,,*


Le retour de Pacman 





> 9. *^_`


Un tournevis transnepnunien 




> 10. *~*|


La nouvelle fuse russe 




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo







> ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


Google me chauffe les noix avec son Google+.

[||]OO[||]

----------


## Invit

> 1. "./|


Parcours le long dune tranche pendant la grande guerre.




> 2. :~\


Un gladiateur a t crucifi. Sa blonde passe devant lui avec leur bb dans les bras.




> 3. \-*


Un professeur enlve la fille de sa logeuse.




> 4. '/|\


On se creuse la tte pour viter le dclenchement de bombes nuclaires.




> 5. \.:.{


Cest une mission spatiale en direction de Jupiter pour y dcouvrir les mystres de lhumanit.




> 6. {`}~


Cest un meurtre sordide. Est-ce la rdemption ici symbolise?




> 7. ~}`{


Un duel de pistolet en famille avec une jambe ampute au final.




> 8. {;,,*


Quand on passe tout un hiver enferm dans un grand htel, il arrive que lon perde la carte.




> 9. *^_`


Cest la vie dun militaire de sa formation  son affectation sur le terrain.




> 10. *~*|


Cest chteau o se tient une runion secrte qui tourne en orgie.


Phrases Bonus:



> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


>_-{x




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


~~~~ :--p~ ?$ -.
La vido secrte de Rob Ford

----------


## CaDegenere

A moi,  moi !!! 





> 1. "./|


Rantanplan qui vient de reprer son maitre. Ou un os. Ou un lapin. Ou un Dalton. Ou autre chose. Avec lui, on ne peut jamais tre sr.




> 2. :~\


Lucky Luke, quand on lui a annonc qu'il ne pourrait plus fumer dans ses BD.




> 3. \-*


Et l, il vient d'apprendre qu'en plus il devrait se coller un brin de paille dans la bouche.




> 4. '/|\


Du coup il se tire, sur Jolly Jumper. Bon, l on voit surtout l'arrire de Jolly Jumper en fait. "I'm a poor lonesome cow-boy, I've a long long way sans clope..."




> 5. \.:.{


Le chevalier de Saint-Points-Sans-Transition.




> 6. {`}~


Un chat  qui on vient de... bref, on ne peut plus vraiment dire "un" maintenant. 
_NDLA : le chevalier prcdent n'est aucunement responsable de cet tat de fait._




> 7. ~}`{


Le mme chat, qui remit de sa perte, dcide de se venger de ses maitres en agressant sauvagement le canap (pourtant innocent).




> 8. {;,,*


Le canap. On voit bien les balafres infligs. Et la bire oublie sur l'accoudoir.




> 9. *^_`


Il est fier de lui, c'te salet de chat.




> 10. *~*|


Du coup il vient de se prendre une droite qu'il va lui falloir quelques temps pour s'en remettre.

*Phrases Bonus:*




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


[o]I~o




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


[T ]
La photo d'Obama et Hollande (hlas, on ne voit qu'Obama, ce couillon de photographe l'a mal cadre). Et ne venez pas dire que c'est pas d'actualit, elle a t faite juste au dessus !



*Super Bonus:*




> __


Linus Torvalds ? Je ne savais pas qu'il tait inscrit sur dvp ! (bon, oui c'est vrai, je n'ai aucune ide de qui a peut reprsenter...)

----------


## Barsy

*RSUM DES SAISONS PRCDENTES DU CONCOURS DU SMILEY D'OR*


_~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Effet vaporeux de flashback ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~_


*~~~~~ En 2011 ~~~~~*




Le jury du Smiley d'Or, compos de l'Excellent Sunchaser, du Superbe pcaboche et de gmotw fut bahi par le talent du candidat et dcida donc de lui accorder la note de 18 sur 15.
gmotw se dit qu'il n'arrivera jamais a galer un candidat de cette trempe et c'est pourquoi il cessa de poster sur developpez.net suite  ce concours.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ _Encore un effet vaporeux de flashback, que d'effets spciaux !!_ ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*~~~~~ En 2012 ~~~~~*




En 2012, Barsy, inspir par son courage, rpondit  nouveau "Isaac Asimov"  un smiley. Sauf que cette fois, il fit une promesse :



Encore une fois, et devant un tel gnie, le jury fut conquis et accorda la note de 10/10 au smiley.

Barsy tiendra-t-il ses engagements ? Osera-t-il affronter les candidats redoutables qui participent  l'dition 2013 du concours ? Le jury se laissera-t-il  nouveau convaincre ? Sunchaser osera-t-il avouer sa passion pour Cynthia, la pulpeuse infirmire ? Et pcaboche succombera-t-il aux avances de Steven, le magnifique culturiste ? Vous le saurez en regardant la nouvelle saison du Concours du Smiley d'Or 2013 !!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ _Retour  la ralit_ ~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bonjour  tous. 

Avant de vous livrer ma participation au concours, je tiens  signaler que selon le plan Seldon, il y a 78.2% de chance que je tienne ma promesse et si tel est le cas, il y a 61.2% de chance que le jury attribue la note maximale  chacune de mes rponses.

Mais pas de chance !! le Mulet est pass par l et il a djou le plan !! Tout espoir repose dsormais sur la Seconde Fondation qui, elle seule, peut remettre ma contribution dans le droit chemin. Mais il faut craindre qu'il n'y ait un lger dcalage avec les prvisions de la psychohistoire...


*Les Smileys:*




> 1. "./|


Isaac Asimov jette un il dans le vestiaire des filles.




> 2. :~\


Isaac Asimov arrive chez Mre-Grand avec son petit pot de beurre :
"Grand-mre, que vous avez de grands pieds !! Que vous avez de gros nich...Enfin de grosses mich... euh... chaussures !!"




> 3. \-*


Suite de la scne prcdente avec Isaac Asimov :
"Grand-mre, que vous avez de gros testi... de grosses couil... euh... dents !!"




> 4. '/|\


Les 3 lois de la robotique.

_Sinon, juste pour aider clairetj, je propose une lgre amlioration  sa rponse (en esprant au passage ne pas passer pour un homophobe, ce que je ne suis pas. a  tendance  s'offusquer trs vite sur ce forum) :

Une tante avec une lune un peu bizarre._




> 5. \.:.{


Toujours avec Isaac Asimov :
"Grand-mre, que vous avez une grosse moustache !!"




> 6. {`}~


Isaac Asimov  le cerveau qui surchauffe




> 7. ~}`{


Un spectateur devant le film "I, Robot". S'il ne se bouche qu'une oreille, c'est qu'il se sert de l'autre main pour balancer du pop corn sur l'cran. 




> 8. {;,,*


Mais qui mange des spaghetti ? Isaac Asimov bien sr !!




> 9. *^_`


Le palais de l'empereur sur Trantor.




> 10. *~*|


Le Mulet m'a converti  sa cause !!


*Phrases Bonus:*




> 1. Obama et Hollande posent bras dessus, bras dessous pour la photo


qp_(Oo)_$|$  (un intrus s'est gliss sur la photo, qui donc ?)




> 2. ... ben, on vous l'a dit, c'est a vous de la faire ...


Isaac Asimov sort un livre  titre posthume (c'est une actualit imaginaire)

$|$_>>


*pilogue:*

Ouf !! Malgr les intentions du Mulet, le plan Seldon est rest proches des prvisions du psycho-historien. Mme si la rponse n'a pas t exactement "Isaac Asimov"  chaque smiley, elle fait  chaque fois rfrence  l'crivain ou  son uvre. La galaxie est donc sauve !!!  ::yaisse2::

----------

